# My first try at bacon



## hardcookin (Oct 27, 2017)

I started out with 2 5lb pork bellies.
I was slightly confused about mixing the cure. The Tender Quick called for more than the bacon calculator did.
I cured the bellies for 10 days in vacuum sealed packs. Turning them everyday.
On day 10 I unsealed them and sliced a test piece of bacon off and cooked it to see how salty it was...Thought it was to salty, so I soaked the bellies in ice water for a couple hours. Result much better.
I cold smoke the bacon for 6 hours - A Maze - N tube and apple pellets.
I sliced the bacon with a knife and cooked some up. I'm pretty happy with the results.
A slicer would be nice, but a good sharp knife works good enough for now.
It was a good learning experience.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Oct 27, 2017)

mmm bacon,  the words are just a distraction.

nice job!


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2017)

HC That looks great!! Nice job on slicing looks like time for me to make more Points
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice looking bacon!!  I just a pig back from the butcher.  Sure hope mine turns out as good.
Obviously you got your cute figured iut.  What did you go with?
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Oct 27, 2017)

Dang'it ! You guys are gonna get me into curing and sausage making if I keep looking at these posts !
POINT


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks Great HC !!!
Nice Hand Slicing too!!
I "Like"!!

Yes---it takes about 12 1/2 times as much TQ as it takes Cure #1 for the same amount of meat.

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 27, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> I started out with 2 5lb pork bellies.
> I was slightly confused about mixing the cure. The Tender Quick called for more than the bacon calculator did.
> I cured the bellies for 10 days in vacuum sealed packs. Turning them everyday.
> On day 10 I unsealed them and sliced a test piece of bacon off and cooked it to see how salty it was...Thought it was to salty, so I soaked the bellies in ice water for a couple hours. Result much better.
> ...




Yummmmmm bacon. Looks good!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 27, 2017)

Where you guys getting your pork bellies from? I have been wanting to cure my own bacon for some time now.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2017)

Great looking bacon 

The cure calculator is for cure #1.  

How much TQ did you use?


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 27, 2017)

deer meat said:


> Where you guys getting your pork bellies from? I have been wanting to cure my own bacon for some time now.


Got my bellies at Sams club.



c farmer said:


> Great looking bacon
> 
> The cure calculator is for cure #1.
> 
> How much TQ did you use?


Adam thanks!
I used a tablespoon per pound.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments and the likes!
Figured I got about 7 lbs of bacon.And some nice chunks for some beans or soup.
As I mentioned this was a good learning experience for me.

I really wasn't sure how long to smoke the bacon. For me 6 hours was pretty good. Bacon had definitely a smoke flavor but not too overbearing.


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2017)

Beautiful bacon, Bro! Way better than my first batch was. Point!

Disco


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks disco! I have another pork belly currently curing.
Guess I will find out if it was beginners luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice job Doug!
Now your hooked, you will never be able to buy store bought bacon again!
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks Al
I'm having trouble keeping up with demand. My kids keep sayin, that bacon was good do you have anymore.
On a good note my butcher makes some good double smoked apple bacon.
I have another belly that will be done curing Wednesday.


----------



## woodsman5150 (Jan 24, 2018)

looks good


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 5, 2018)

Real nice looking bacon. Enjoy it.

BTW Costco also sometime has pork belly, ask them.


----------

